# how do you remove the front headrest??



## carl44 (Nov 23, 2012)

The shop manual shows a release button but there isn't one on the seat. Ive tried just pulling it out but there is some kind of lock in the seat . thanks carl


----------



## MaXius (May 20, 2009)

It's not a visible button.. it's an area you push (to the left) whilst pulling the headrest out. 
You should be able to feel the bump through the leather, about 12cm below the left rod. (looking from the rear).


----------



## carl44 (Nov 23, 2012)

MaXius said:


> It's not a visible button.. it's an area you push (to the left) whilst pulling the headrest out.
> You should be able to feel the bump through the leather, about 12cm below the left rod. (looking from the rear).


is it the same on the RS? because i just looked and cant find it.
is it on the back of the seat or under the headrest on the top of the seat? 
thanks carl


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

carl44 said:


> is it the same on the RS? because i just looked and cant find it.
> is it on the back of the seat or under the headrest on the top of the seat?
> thanks carl


It's a hidden rotating lever that you have to rotate through the leather. But I've tried a few times, and I find the best way to do it is to just pull in the headrest, hard.


----------



## carl44 (Nov 23, 2012)

Marty said:


> It's a hidden rotating lever that you have to rotate through the leather. But I've tried a few times, and I find the best way to do it is to just pull in the headrest, hard.


There is nothing there on my car -strange. carl


----------



## MaXius (May 20, 2009)




----------

